# is increasing intelligence a sin



## iahm87 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been wrestling with this and the Lord has been speaking to my heart to post here about it.

I bought a guide that claims to increase your iq to genius levels (I won't mention the name of it here since I don't want to sound like I'm advertising) with consistent use of particular intelligence-increasing techniques. I know that we all are to do everything for God's glory. We are to be a good steward of our mind.

I have good reasons to improve my intelligence. Lots of them. And I can use my high intelligence for God's glory, for God's purposes. My concern is just maybe this is not God's will, or he wants me to be happy with the way I am, or maybe I will put my trust in myself rather than him. But I know of very intelligent Christians who do not put their trust in themselves, but in God. 

Don't get me wrong. I don't want to increase my intelligence to the point that I'm a genius (170+ IQ), but I just want to be a lot smarter than I already am.

The bible does not talk about this (at least as far as I know). I need your guys input as to whether I should spend time in doing this technique. Thanks


----------



## Andres (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't think desiring or attempting to gain knowledge is a sin. In fact, it might be argued that we are _encouraged_ to increase our knowledge, specifically of the things of the Lord. 



> But grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ... 2 Peter 3:18





> ...in your hearts honor Christ the Lord as holy, always being prepared to make a defense to anyone who asks you for a reason for the hope that is in you... 1 Peter 3:15



With that being said, I do believe it would be a sin to desire to increase one's IQ due to prideful reasons. As for it being "God's will" for you to be happy with who you are, there are two sides to this coin. 1) we should hope to grow in the Lord to where we become like Paul who said he learned to be content in any situation 2) God expects us to grow in Him in many areas of our life (see above verses).


----------



## Theognome (Dec 12, 2009)

Speaking as someone with a ridiculous amount of intelligence (190+), let me say this- Nabal was an extremely intelligent fool. Intelligence is only a measure of the speed in which you can learn- it's what you learn that is far more important. Spending a day with a very godly man of low intelligence is far more fulfilling that an hour with a genius, for the godly man will have wisdom given by the Spirit of God. Any fool can be merely intelligent. High intelligence is a ego trap for the intellectually unwary.

Theognome


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 12, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> I've been wrestling with this and the Lord has been speaking to my heart to post here about it.
> 
> I bought a guide that claims to increase your iq to genius levels (I won't mention the name of it here since I don't want to sound like I'm advertising) with consistent use of particular intelligence-increasing techniques. I know that we all are to do everything for God's glory. We are to be a good steward of our mind.
> 
> ...



Isaac Watts wrote The Improvement Of The Mind with these very thoughts in mind and Theognome's advice captures the idea well. 

To me, it would be right to say God has granted certain abilities and we are to make every proper use of them. The improvement of memory is a worthy goal and just _may_ give the impression (or illusion) of one's "intelligence".


----------



## TimV (Dec 12, 2009)

You can buy things to help you better use your intelligence, but someones parted you from some of your money if you think buying a guide will increase it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 12, 2009)

TimV said:


> You can buy things to help you better use your intelligence, but someones parted you from some of your money if you think buying a guide will increase it.



I feel smarter already.


----------



## rbcbob (Dec 12, 2009)

There is a biblical doctrine of glorifying God with the use of your mind.



> Matthew 22:37 Jesus said to him, " '*You shall love the LORD* your God with all your heart, with all your soul, *and with all your mind.'
> *





> Romans 12:2 And do not be conformed to this world, but *be transformed by the renewing of your mind*, that you may prove what is that good and acceptable and perfect will of God.



The motive of your heart is key in this:



> 1 Corinthians 10:31 Therefore, whether you eat or drink, or *whatever you do, do all to the glory of God.
> *


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 12, 2009)

IQ is highly over rated. Knowledge, wisdom, and critical thinking are what you should work on. They may even help you on an IQ test. Oh, if you happen to make it to a Mensa level on your test. Don't waste your time.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 12, 2009)

Increasing your intelligence is not a sin, but a guide will not do it for you.


----------



## Jack K (Dec 12, 2009)

As a technique to help you study better or improve your critical thinking or whatever it does that claims to be increasing intelligence, it may or may not work for you. If it does it could be helpful, if your approach is godly.

The important question is: Is it tempting you to turn away from godly wisdom to worldly wisdom? Godly wisdom tells you (1) in Christ you possess great honor, acceptance and ability from your Father, and (2) these are given you so you can, with great joy, serve God's purposes.

But worldly wisdom begins with insecurity. It tells you (1) you do NOT have enough honor, acceptance or ability due to not being smart enough, pretty enough, wealthy enough, etc. and (2) you need more of these things so you can better achieve YOUR purposes in life.

Programs of the sort you're describing tend to make their appeal based on worldly wisdom. I think you show godly wisdom by being wary of this.


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. Any more comments welcome. I hope God is speaking to me through you guys.


----------



## APuritansMind (Dec 19, 2009)

A high IQ is a wonderful thing if it's used for kingdom purposes to glorify God, and not just to build ourselves up with attainments in this life. Here's a quote that may be helpful in the application of this thought concerning God's word:

"Many a plain, honest, unlearned disciple of Christ, by meditation, experience, prayers, and especially obedience, attains to a more clear, sound, and useful knowledge of the word of God, than some great scholars with all their wit and learning." Matthew Henry


----------

